# best program for web development



## reverze (May 27, 2009)

Looking for a new program to whip up a simple site with. Considering using Go Live. Any suggestions?


----------



## DonInKansas (May 27, 2009)

Does it have to be free?  I just took a class using Microsoft Expression Web 2.  That program is friggin awesome.


----------



## reverze (May 27, 2009)

Free or not free 

I'll check it out


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (May 27, 2009)

Dreamweaver!

ARRRRR!


----------



## Pyeti (May 27, 2009)

You can't go wrong with a text editor and start from scratch. I use EditPlus or Notepad++


----------



## erocker (May 27, 2009)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Dreamweaver!
> 
> ARRRRR!



I believe you can get me through the niiiiight!  Ooooh ooh Dreeeeaaamweaver! 

Sorry, whenever I see that word I hear that damn horrible song in my head..

ARRRRGGGHHH!!!

On topic, you should go and have some fun with flash! : D


----------



## reverze (May 27, 2009)

Pyeti said:


> You can't go wrong with a text editor and start from scratch. I use EditPlus or Notepad++



I wish I knew HTML well enough to use notepad.


----------



## Pyeti (May 27, 2009)

Its not hard once you get started. Just find yourself a good reference site and your away. It does start to get a bit trickier if you need to use css and have never done so before. ALOT of trial and error in my experiences.


----------



## Frick (May 27, 2009)

Basic HTML isn't that hard at all. For simple sites it's alright.

Also, word on text editors with syntax highlighting.


----------



## reverze (May 27, 2009)

I've used GoLive before.. I'm going to give Microsoft Expression Web 2 and shot first and then maybe try to do some basic stuff in a text file and see how it goes. I am doing something very basic so. Is there any specific sites you guys may have bookmarked or used for doing the HTML code?


Also what's the difference between Dreamweaver and GoLive? They're both Adobe HTML editors right?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (May 27, 2009)

Frick said:


> Basic HTML isn't that hard at all. For simple sites it's alright.
> 
> Also, word on text editors with syntax highlighting.



Notepad++.

Best notepad replacement ever- supports almost EVERY code out there.

If you want to use a bigger program like GoLive or Dreamweaver, I -STRONGLY- suggest at minimum learning HTML basics.

You can code a pretty elaborate page with notepad alone... and stuff like GoLive/Dreamweaver actually assume a fairly in depth understanding of the code, despite the programs tossing the page together for you with ease.

HTML is rather simple, and I'm sure theres bazillions of web resources available. Local Library should have a ton of books too. HTML is easy and fun.


----------



## reverze (May 27, 2009)

Yeah.. I actually just started coding in notepad and I found that I already had known half of the code myself and was writing it off the top of my head.. 

I'll check out Notepad ++ though!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 27, 2009)

I use EditPlus for PHP, HTML, JS, and CSS.  I use Visual Studio 2008 for ASP.NET and XML.


----------



## W1zzard (May 27, 2009)

dreamweaver to make the rough html, ultra edit to refine it and write php code


----------



## RevengE (May 27, 2009)

Dreamweaver +1 I'm learning it right now and enjoy it.


----------



## lemonadesoda (May 27, 2009)

I remember using an older version of Adobe GoLive. I found it difficult and cumbersome. Despite it being WYSIWYG the whole process was a bit complex... and creating a simple menu structure and associated pages wasnt that good.  The WYSIWYG was also a bit off. Trying to line up graphic elements, table, and frame was quite hit and miss and required lots of editting.

I'm interested to hear about MS Expression Web 2 from anyone who is using it.

Consider a content management system where you upload some code to your server, and then upload a template and edit it. Joomla or Mamboserver or something. It is probably the quickest and easiest way to get content up... but obviously also limiting.  If you arent a php programmer, then it may be more than enough.


----------



## Cheeseball (May 27, 2009)

Notepad (or any other notepad replacement to make things easier). Use Dreamweaver (or other WYSIWYG editors) if you need to manage a whole site with multiple pages, scripts, etc.


----------



## ShiBDiB (May 28, 2009)

dreamweaver is what i use on my site
www.privategamers.org

gets the job done very effectively


----------



## Th0rn0 (May 28, 2009)

Notepad.


----------

